# I had biopsy now im scared of results



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

So I posted about 2 wks ago that I was having an uptake scan done. Well they sent results to my dr less than 24hrs later stating I need a biopsy due to a suspicious dominant right nodule. Fastforward today I had my biospy done and they took samples first and then had to come back and do it again because pathology wanted some more samples. I am scared


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is the report from uptake: 
Clinical indication- multinodular goiter/thyromegaly. Thyroid nodules.

Four hour uptake is slightly increased at 24%(normal is 5-20%). Twenty four hr uptake is slightly increased at 36%(normal is 5-35%). Images demonstrate a thyroid gland which is enlarged measuring about 5.5cm. Tracer uptake throughout the gland is slightly heterogeneous consisten with multinodular goiter. Note is made of a dominant cold noduled near inferolateral aspect of the right lobe other dominant hot or cold nodules are not present. Biopsy of this dominant cold nodule may be considered.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dbl p os t sorry


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I will thinking and praying for you! I am also waiting on my biopsy results. I go Monday (9/27) to my endo to get them. I hope everything goes good for us all!

I will be waiting to hear all your latest results and wish you the best!


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks so much kay, I go to the endo next thurs so I should have my results by then. I will definitely keep u in my prayers as well


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nicole0310 said:


> Thanks so much kay, I go to the endo next thurs so I should have my results by then. I will definitely keep u in my prayers as well


Nicole; I missed your posting about the FNA. Yes, with a cold nodule that is the wise course.

Praying for you and I hope the FNA was not too painful.

Please let us know when you know. Praying and hoping for the best of all possible outcomes.


----------



## nicole0310 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Andros, u know I forgot to make a post about it. I had it done last thursday and it was painful due to the fact they had to do it twice because pathology wanted more samples. So I got stuck a total of 12 times including anethestic.


----------

